
IE Market Share: Down Nearly 12 Percent in Two Years - peter123
http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20090102/ie-market-share-down-nearly-12-percent-in-two-years/
======
jsrn
> In January of 2007, IE held nearly 80 percent market share; now it holds
> 68.15.

That is a 14.8 percent decline, not 'nearly 12 percent' [alternatively: a 12
percentage point decline <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Percentage_point>]

Also interesting: <http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp> (the
site has a more technically interested audience, but the trend is pretty
evident nevertheless)

------
tdavis
I find it funny that pretty much everyone with an opinion on the matter wishes
IE would just die already, yet the thousands of companies who still use it
won't do anything to help make that happen. I guess most corporations are just
masochistic or something.

